# Bushmaster



## spinyvegeta (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm letting everyone know that his safe mail accounts have been hacked. Do not try to contact because its someone else. He will post soon.


----------



## independent (Aug 9, 2014)

Let me guess, a bunch of customers wire tranfer info was taken and their money is gone?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 9, 2014)

You can contact him at royal@securenym.net


----------



## independent (Aug 9, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> You can contact him at royal@securenym.net



Im a good guesser.


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

The plot thickens.....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2014)

Hmmm ill sub this as i just talked to bush a week ago and all was good,

This is also the reason y safe mail blows....doesnt it make people wonder why they r always down, and how they always seem to have accounts hacked? Safe mail? Hardly


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 9, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Let me guess, a bunch of customers wire tranfer info was taken and their money is gone?


Please stop posting your opinion as you are a retard!  Go inject your MLG motor oil. 

Any customer can contact me at the email above. everyone else please keep your opinions to yourself. Don't believe me?  I don't give a flying Fuck as I have never scammed anyone,  anywhere.


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

And the plot THICKENS.....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not going to justify anything. Don't believe me? Don't contact me. I could have stayed off of here and ran away. But I owe people. Once they are paid you will never see me on here again. I am done with these boards.


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

I've had my shit hacked and I've had my money stolen by reps. 
Ole bushy seems honest...but its the fucking interweb. I could come away with 100k easy off my fame but money is worthless to me. ROID is for the common bro.

I sure hope HI and Prince are on the same page.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 9, 2014)

I just looked at both account settings.  Someone changed the alternative emails to bushmasters and buyriptropins.  All he did was made the emails plural so NO ONE CONTACT ME at anything other than my securnym address.

Do you all remember a few days ago when I couldn't pm anyone and I said my settings were changed?  I thought it was because of my new phone but apparently it was someone on my account!!!!


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

Holy fuck.....

Our pms aren't private ? Dear jesus this board isn't 100 legit? 

My God....help us all. 

Stop being fucking retarded.

Oh I've been scammed. Oh a sponsor took my money. Oh my gear is bunk.

Get with the program. This is how it is now.  People think i joke but i know what's up.

Asia Pharma and MAYBE this domestic when i get bloods. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2014)

I blame heavyiron
he's prolly bathing in a tub full of gh as we speak
he shall reappear looking 20 years younger so nobody will recognise him


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 9, 2014)

I changed both passwords on BM's ASF and IMF accounts after he contacted me on another board this morning. Hopefully things will get sorted soon.


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

The game has changed again.

I'm tired of having to update my wisdom.
Amen for open source posting. My account is hacked daily.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2014)

.. send me your money for safekeeping , me & gf will keep count of it...


----------



## twisted (Aug 9, 2014)

Bushmaster isnt running with no ones shit thats just ridiculious ...hey hes the only gh guy I have ever seen test each batch of gh he recieves ....and hey it was his high standards that  caught  yellow top issue ...hes far from dishonest ...I know u guys are probably just bustin his ballz  just had to state this for people readin this and not knowin that .....


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol

I respect bros respecting shit.

Do i need to give this speech again ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 9, 2014)

Bush is good peeps. 

Still I'm changing my password


----------



## independent (Aug 9, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Please stop posting your opinion as you are a retard!  Go inject your MLG motor oil.
> 
> Any customer can contact me at the email above. everyone else please keep your opinions to yourself. Don't believe me?  I don't give a flying Fuck as I have never scammed anyone,  anywhere.



Im actually injecting your pharm grade amps. Touche.


----------



## independent (Aug 9, 2014)

And why in the fuck was this posted in ag? You should kick spiny in the nutz.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 9, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> And why in the fuck was this posted in ag? You should kick spiny in the nutz.


Cuz spiny is drunk on Saturday mornings....


----------



## Watson (Aug 10, 2014)

i was hacked on here and someone said some things about Azza using my name.......NOT HAPPY!.....azza is a fucken legend on BB forums!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I JUST had a great experience working with BM while he could have scammed me.  Agreed he is good people


----------



## mackpatti (Aug 10, 2014)

BM is as good as it gets. He stands behind all his stuff. 

Therefore PM me email you want to use now.
Thnks


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2014)

Does BM stand for bowel movement?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 10, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does BM stand for bowel movement?


Definitely doesn't stand for bigmoe....


----------



## cube789 (Aug 11, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Well bush is obviously a scammer if this bag licker is vouching for him.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 11, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Well bush is obviously a scammer if this bag licker is vouching for him.



Are you sure?  I just can't believe that.  Double check for me?


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested im running a log in the anabolic section. I will be running a primo only cycle for a year. Should be epic.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2014)

hhmmm, illegal drug dealers aren't honest? please continue


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 11, 2014)

Where was bushmaster dishonest or anything of that nature? You guys are fucking homos.....


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone live near Wayne,  NJ?  Scammer is having people send money there. I have a name and address.


----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Where was bushmaster dishonest or anything of that nature? You guys are fucking homos.....



No one said he was dishonest.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 12, 2014)

Smart ass comments hinted at it brother.


I've seen bush operate across several forums and he's not the type of guy to scam or BS anyone. Only hgh sponsor to test his products while others are knowingly selling bunk. If I ever decide to use gh, I would buy from him with confidence!!


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 12, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Anyone live near Wayne,  NJ?  Scammer is having people send money there. I have a name and address.



I hope you catch up to them... I can't stand scammers..


----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Smart ass comments hinted at it brother.
> 
> 
> I've seen bush operate across several forums and he's not the type of guy to scam or BS anyone. Only hgh sponsor to test his products while others are knowingly selling bunk. If I ever decide to use gh, I would buy from him with confidence!!



Its posted in ag, are you really surprised?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 12, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Its posted in ag, are you really surprised?


No, so my responses shouldn't surprise you either.


OfficerFarva said:


> Negged


----------



## cube789 (Aug 12, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Smart ass comments hinted at it brother.
> 
> 
> I've seen bush operate across several forums and he's not the type of guy to scam or BS anyone. Only hgh sponsor to test his products while others are knowingly selling bunk. If I ever decide to use gh, I would buy from him with confidence!!



^needs to get back on his ai


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 12, 2014)

cube789 said:


> ^needs to get back on his ai


My joints still feel like shit....no AI till my joints feel better my shit is crashed!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 12, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Anyone live near Wayne,  NJ?  Scammer is having people send money there. I have a name and address.



Whoever ends up breaking their kneecaps, please take a video of it...


----------



## TGF54 (Aug 26, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Anyone live near Wayne,  NJ?  Scammer is having people send money there. I have a name and address.



Yo bush i did an order with you maybe a month ago i had my buddy vouch for you, i just sent money last week i emailed your buyrip email for the genos and i sent $825 when asked for update it said i was blocked.  I got scammed by the SOB.

Heres the address:


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 26, 2014)

^^ shit just got real....


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes it did. Someones getting anthrax in the mail...


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 26, 2014)

Once again no one email these guys!!!!


----------



## TGF54 (Aug 26, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Once again no one email these guys!!!!



i emailed your securenym email brother.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

TGF54 said:


> Yo bush i did an order with you maybe a month ago i had my buddy vouch for you, i just sent money last week i emailed your buyrip email for the genos and i sent $825 when asked for update it said i was blocked.  I got scammed by the SOB.
> 
> Heres the address:



Can't post personal info. I hate scammers as much as the next fella. But you can't post personal info on a open forum


----------



## ratedR (Aug 26, 2014)

Hate scammers, hard to find reputable people these days. Hope all goes well Bush, you've been great to everyone.


----------



## ratedR (Aug 26, 2014)

And btw Bush your pm box is full lol


----------



## TGF54 (Aug 27, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Can't post personal info. I hate scammers as much as the next fella. But you can't post personal info on a open forum



My bad I wasn't aware


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is a box of Lolz!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2014)

Except the guy reverse scamming


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Except the guy reverse scamming


I call them as i see them. All the naysayers can fuck off now.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 30, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I call them as i see them. All the naysayers can fuck off now.



I will duck off when I feel like it bigmoe


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> I will duck off when I feel like it bigmoe


You should place an order to show your support.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 30, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> You should place an order to show your support.



Lol. Just because your avatar brings me back to awesomeness I will let it slide


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I call them as i see them. All the naysayers can fuck off now.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuck that's where I sent my money!!!!


----------



## TGF54 (Sep 10, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> Fuck that's where I sent my money!!!!



wow the guy is still at it... someone needs to take care of this guy.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 11, 2014)

leave wp alone!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 11, 2014)

TGF54 said:


> wow the guy is still at it... someone needs to take care of this guy.


I sent money over a month ago. I was just waiting patiently


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 11, 2014)

so internet drug dealer scams people, and people on the internet say said drug dealer is a great guy. who to believe so confusing


----------



## ratedR (Sep 11, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> Fuck that's where I sent my money!!!!



You should see if they picked up the cash


----------



## ratedR (Sep 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> so internet drug dealer scams people, and people on the internet say said drug dealer is a great guy. who to believe so confusing



Bush is a good dude and has been around for awhile. Helped a lot of us. Just had a series of bad luck but he will pull through.


----------



## joedel (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey bush, can you pm me. I had some back and forth then u took my order, but its right around this time frame... now I dont have any idea what to do


----------



## Dannie (Sep 15, 2014)

+1 
Bushmaster, can you PM or email me please?


----------



## joedel (Sep 16, 2014)

ratedR said:


> Bush is a good dude and has been around for awhile. Helped a lot of us. Just had a series of bad luck but he will pull through.


You think he will?


----------



## independent (Sep 16, 2014)

joedel said:


> You think he will?


Lol.


----------



## joedel (Sep 17, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I am not going to justify anything. Don't believe me? Don't contact me. I could have stayed off of here and ran away. But I owe people. Once they are paid you will never see me on here again. I am done with these boards.



Still patiently awaiting a reply via pm or email I sent you to your royal email via safemail.
I am one of those people


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 19, 2014)

I am still waiting for an email as well


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2014)

joedel said:


> Hey bush, can you pm me. I had some back and forth then u took my order, but its right around this time frame... now I dont have any idea what to do




..... if you have some sort of absurd religious beliefs , now's the time to use them......  






....   maybe it's time for you to 'praise allah'....   [seems like an O.K. idea]


----------



## joedel (Sep 19, 2014)

charley said:


> ..... if you have some sort of absurd religious beliefs , now's the time to use them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aloha snack bar


----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2014)

My kits from bush dropped today. Looks like hes back up and running again.


----------



## joedel (Sep 19, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> My kits from bush dropped today. Looks like hes back up and running again.


Heard no reply nd it was a raw order.... so we shall see


----------



## joedel (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeup no luck


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 25, 2014)

Me either. ... I gave up


----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

I only use a securenym address. I am almost at a final agreement with my yellow top source and he is reimbursing me 7k in funds. I will then purchase replacements and pay everyone then open shop again. 

I have not been ignoring you all for no reason. I want to know for sure before I give any information. Also I have lost about 19k this year in this business and last Saturday completely tore my bicep off my radius. 

BUT YOU WILL ALL BE PAID BACK SOON WITH VERY HGH QUALITY GREEN TOPS.


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I only use a securenym address. I am almost at a final agreement with my yellow top source and he is reimbursing me 7k in funds. I will then purchase replacements and pay everyone then open shop again.
> 
> I have not been ignoring you all for no reason. I want to know for sure before I give any information. Also I have lost about 19k this year in this business and last Saturday completely tore my bicep off my radius.
> 
> BUT YOU WILL ALL BE PAID BACK SOON WITH VERY HGH QUALITY GREEN TOPS.


What about me brother ?


----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> What about me brother ?


What did you buy?


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

I jumped in when u said you started with raws


----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> I jumped in when u said you started with raws


Not my doing. I never sold any raws to anyone. The scammer did after I told the boards to steer clear.


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

No this was in before, when there was a board posting about it, weeks before the email came out about a scammer..... 


bushmaster said:


> Not my doing. I never sold any raws to anyone. The scammer did after I told the boards to steer clear.


----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> No this was in before, when there was a board posting about it, weeks before the email came out about a scammer.....


Where did you send funds to?


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> View attachment 55296


Not me! I only accepted CIM. Ask any of my previous clients.


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

I mean, it was your email so to say not you is a little half truth


----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> I mean, it was your email so to say not you is a little half truth


Say whatever you want man. To be honest I could care less. Good luck in getting your funds back. I am not here to make good on anyone who was scammed from the guy who hacked all my accounts.


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

Then what are you here for ? I thought it was to fufill orders ? And this was back in july 18th by looking at my email dates...


----------



## bushmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> Then what are you here for ? I thought it was to fufill orders ? And this was back in july 18th by looking at my email dates...


Apparently nothing then. Don't know why I even waste my time trying to do the right thing. Now I won't. Later.


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

Act like im the straw that broke the cammels back .. lol obviously. Must be because I was being so rude to ask what about me..
Later


bushmaster said:


> Apparently nothing then. Don't know why I even waste my time trying to do the right thing. Now I won't. Later.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I was happy with what he was offering. ... I know you were upset but dam bro


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

I didnt say anything that would upset anyone, he had no intentions on making good with us. Isnt that clear ?


jorjorbinx said:


> Well I was happy with what he was offering. ... I know you were upset but dam bro


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Say whatever you want man. To be honest I could care less. Good luck in getting your funds back. I am not here to make good on anyone who was scammed from the guy who hacked all my accounts.



I only use a securenym address. I am almost at a final agreement with my yellow top source and he is reimbursing me 7k in funds. I will then purchase replacements and pay everyone then open shop again. <br />
<br />
I have not been ignoring you all for no reason. I want to know for sure before I give any information. Also I have lost about 19k this year in this business and last Saturday completely tore my bicep off my radius. <br />
<br />
BUT YOU WILL ALL BE PAID BACK SOON WITH VERY HGH QUALITY GREEN TOPS.<br/>

Completely opposites responses.... I sent the email for the order 8 days short of a month before the scammer board post


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

Correction exactly 21 days. Before the board post of scammer


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 27, 2014)

Cuttin my losses .... bush is still legit in my eyes it just sucks that he got hacked. Bush are you on EG?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2014)

Should have got some genos


----------



## jorjorbinx (Sep 27, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Should have got some genos


Lol that's what the scammer got me for


----------



## Dannie (Sep 27, 2014)

joedel said:


> Correction exactly 21 days. Before the board post of scammer


However you sent money 11 days after the board post of his accounts being hacked.


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

Your point ? Order was placed before and then couple of back and forth emails untill payment method was agreed. 


Dannie said:


> However you sent money 11 days after the board post of his accounts being hacked.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 27, 2014)

My point is to give people the full story, so that they can decide for themself   whenever bushmaster should or shouldn't reimburse you.



Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joedel (Sep 27, 2014)

Fair enough dannie, but I wasnt trying to put bush on a stand, this is the only place where he was communicating back to me.


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 29, 2014)

Well Joedel.  If I agreed to take your order and my email was hacked that wasn't me providing you payment details.  Why should I reimburse you?

Dannie-  I haven't forgotten about the $185 or so that I owe you.

Yellow Top Fiasco customers.  I am now being reimbursed for these and have kits on the way to me to pay you all back.  I never ran away but life has been hell for me.  I've lost 19k in the gh business this year.  I recently tore my bicep off my radius and have been out of work for 2 months.  So in a nutshell I am bankrupt!!! 

But it's still nice to see sources here selling bunk gh like Jintropin and other generics without anyone testing or calling them out.  Glad I don't post here much cause they would hate me.


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 29, 2014)

joedel said:


> Correction exactly 21 days. Before the board post of scammer




Than forward me the email chain to my securenym account and you will be reimbursed as well.  I thought you were saying you were talking to the scammer from New Jersey who had all my old customers send funds to his house address.  BTW I looked him up, he is a past criminal and continues to scam.

I have a big issue with this board and ASF.  Someone hacked both my accounts, how can that happen?  I had the same passwords on both and my emails.  Someone from Jersey did it and knew how I ran my business.  S2H said he was looking into it, I don't know how far he got.  All I do know is that someone on these boards is a scammer and the fact that no one even tried to help me out as I lost my shirt and pants pisses me off.  No mods even made an attempt to help me or do IP checks.


----------



## Dannie (Oct 29, 2014)

That sucks, I though you and HeavyIron were good pals, though he would have helped you. 

As for the money you owe me, do you think you could you pay me back ... lets say by the end of November?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 29, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Than forward me the email chain to my securenym account and you will be reimbursed as well.  I thought you were saying you were talking to the scammer from New Jersey who had all my old customers send funds to his house address.  BTW I looked him up, he is a past criminal and continues to scam.
> 
> I have a big issue with this board and ASF.  Someone hacked both my accounts, how can that happen?  I had the same passwords on both and my emails.  Someone from Jersey did it and knew how I ran my business.  S2H said he was looking into it, I don't know how far he got.  All I do know is that someone on these boards is a scammer and the fact that no one even tried to help me out as I lost my shirt and pants pisses me off.  No mods even made an attempt to help me or do IP checks.



Sorry for your losses brother, I truly am but the passwords are impossible for us to view. Even at an admin level I cannot view them. The only way a password can be compromised is by a lucky guess, someone hacking your personal machine or if its given out by the member. Hacking this site will not allow a hacker to view passwords. 

I can give you your IP history via PM but it will likely be a dead end for reasons I cannot discuss openly. However I have no problem giving you your accounts IP's.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't make your password heavyiron-is-hot. I learned that the hard way


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 29, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> All I do know is that someone on these boards is a scammer....



UncleZ???


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 29, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Sorry for your losses brother, I truly am but the passwords are impossible for us to view. Even at an admin level I cannot view them. The only way a password can be compromised is by a lucky guess, someone hacking your personal machine or if its given out by the member. Hacking this site will not allow a hacker to view passwords.
> 
> I can give you your IP history via PM but it will likely be a dead end for reasons I cannot discuss openly. However I have no problem giving you your accounts IP's.


I appreciate all the help you have given me.  I know that IP's may just lead to a dead end if they used a Proxy to log on.  My question is how did someone get my password.  It was six digits long and I don't think someone would of had any software to steal it.  Not blaming anyone in particular but it is someone from these boards.  None of my other board screen names were hacked.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 29, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I appreciate all the help you have given me.  I know that IP's may just lead to a dead end if they used a Proxy to log on.  My question is how did someone get my password.  It was six digits long and I don't think someone would of had any software to steal it.  Not blaming anyone in particular but it is someone from these boards.  None of my other board screen names were hacked.


I have no idea but I did list ways it can happen above.


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 29, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I have no idea but I did list ways it can happen above.


I seen that but all of those are out of the question.  I would never give out my password and to guess it can only be done with brute force software, or a key logger.  Whatever it was they had a few of my emails.  Luckily I noticed one as it was happening and changed it to a 12 character password.  That one is my oil business thats been going for 6yrs.  If they tanked that I would be in a cardboard box with the veteran sign begging from money.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I seen that but all of those are out of the question.  I would never give out my password and to guess it can only be done with brute force software, or a key logger.  Whatever it was they had a few of my emails.  Luckily I noticed one as it was happening and changed it to a 12 character password.  That one is my oil business thats been going for 6yrs.  If they tanked that I would be in a cardboard box with the veteran sign begging from money.



Sorry to hear all this shit is going on Bushy


----------



## independent (Oct 29, 2014)

Can i still place an order?


----------



## need2lift (Oct 29, 2014)

That totally sucks...


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 29, 2014)

How'd that primo cycle work out for you?


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 29, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> How'd that primo cycle work out for you?


Dropped it and sold what I had to pay bills. I am on absolutely nothing nor do I even bodybuild anymore. I train for semi pro football. Oh and here is my lovely bicep pics


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 29, 2014)

Fuck that looks painful bush, sorry to see that man! Hope you the best, you'll bounce back brother. Shit like this doesn't stop real brothers like yourself!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Nov 18, 2014)

How did that happen to your arm


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 18, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> How did that happen to your arm


Semi pro football. Was going to make a tackle coming off a block. Took the runners helmet in the forearm and he tore my arm back. I felt it but my adrenaline was sky high so it didn't hurt much.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Nov 18, 2014)

Dam that's gnarly.  What position do you play? I thought it was some crazy infection


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 18, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> Dam that's gnarly.  What position do you play? I thought it was some crazy infection


No it was a complete bicep tear. Played defensive line and special teams.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

Someone stole my password and actually started posting on this forum as me for me Talented Mr. Ripley. I only read page 1 and that is pertinent to page 1........ page 2-5 I am skipping as I could give a fuck.


----------

